

The New SkyDrive Might Be the Best Cloud Storage Yet - hbharadwaj
http://gizmodo.com/the-new-skydrive-might-be-the-best-cloud-storage-yet-863771582
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gizmodo.com&#x2F;the-new-skydrive-might-be-the-best-cloud-storage-yet-863771582
======
peterkelly
I did exactly this more than a year ago with my iPad app:

[http://blog.uxproductivity.com/2012/04/30/file-
synchronisati...](http://blog.uxproductivity.com/2012/04/30/file-
synchronisation/)

There's nothing inherent in the Skydrive service that enables this kind of
functionality. It's purely a client-side thing. And that means that it can be
applied to any cloud storage service.

I'm planning on open sourcing my core library for doing this syncing, once
I've got support for Google Drive and Skydrive in as well (Dropbox, Box, and
WebDAV are already supported). The code also needs a bit of cleaning up.

I really wish the industry would stop viewing these kinds of services as
special or fundamentally differentiated. 15 years ago lots of people ran FTP
servers, and we had neither the compatibility problems caused by different
APIs/protocols, nor the chest-thumping of companies like Microsoft and Google
about their "Cloud" services that are simply glorified FTP servers.

